

State explosion in programming languages - ashwinraghav
http://blog.ashwinraghav.com/2011/08/26/model-checking-in-software-systems-and-programming-languages/

======
gdp
... is this implying that Microsoft invented model checking, or did I
misunderstand the point being made?

~~~
gdp
OK, so I went back and re-read that paragraph twice more. I'm not sure if the
claim is about abstract interpretation, model checking, or the particular
problem domain, but I'm quite certain that Microsoft's tool can't claim
novelty in implementing any of those, or even all three together.

